# Mobile internet in Berlin for Short Stay



## Kinetic (Aug 11, 2014)

i want to have mobile internet in Berlin streets during my short stay (6 Days)
i'll need it for little local calls and mostly internet through mobile.

Any recommendation which operator, where to get it?


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Someone started a similar thread last month
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...ng-germany/870946-mobile-plan-data-voice.html


----------

